# Pro-tip: People with low ratings give low ratings.



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

I've noticed a trend. Anytime I pick up anyone under 5, I see my rating drop. I've been a driver for over a year and I'm sure this is true. Therefore, I'm going to reject anything under 5. Accepting anything less is suicide. Since I'm an independent contractor, it is within my rights to pick up 5's only without fearing retaliation from Uber, since I am legally protected. 5's are extremely hard to come by though, which is kind of a problem. See sig


----------



## no more taxi mafia (Oct 15, 2014)

I think the problem will get worse as lower income people start using Uber to save money. Uber offering $500 for drivers from Lyft, etc. but risk throwing away the good drivers they have with the ridiculous rating system. Just don't know what they're thinking...


----------



## Biovirus (Jun 3, 2015)

Pro-tip: incorrect.

I pick up 3.5s and still rock 5 stars all day every day. My only none 5stars were when I got stuck in traffic due to accident on main road or turning down drunk people who come onto me.


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

Biovirus said:


> Pro-tip: incorrect.
> 
> I pick up 3.5s and still rock 5 stars all day every day. My only none 5stars were when I got stuck in traffic due to accident on main road or turning down drunk people who come onto me.


Not incorrect. Consistently true. How many rides have you done? I'm at about 2000


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

F the ratings. Pick up the 2's and 3's for amusement. They are usually fine during the day, these are probably the folks who are asshat drunks.


----------



## Biovirus (Jun 3, 2015)

no more taxi mafia said:


> I think the problem will get worse as lower income people start using Uber to save money. Uber offering $500 for drivers from Lyft, etc. but risk throwing away the good drivers they have with the ridiculous rating system. Just don't know what they're thinking...


Of they are good then they don't need to worry


----------



## alln (Jun 16, 2015)

itsablackmarket said:


> I've noticed a trend. Anytime I pick up anyone under 5, I see my rating drop. I've been a driver for over a year and I'm sure this is true. Therefore, I'm going to reject anything under 5. Accepting anything less is suicide. Since I'm an independent contractor, it is within my rights to pick up 5's only without fearing retaliation from Uber, since I am legally protected. 5's are extremely hard to come by though, which is kind of a problem. See sig


Sometimes 5 are first time riders and they are worst, because they don't know how to rate


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

its true but ill say 4.8 is fine for a rider. 4.7 are so so , and 4.6 and under are very short rides or just bad pax.


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

Emp9 said:


> its true but ill say 4.8 is fine for a rider. 4.7 are so so , and 4.6 and under are very short rides or just bad pax.


I think 4.8-4.7 are the worst to your ratings. 4.6-4.5 are short rides. 4.4 and lower it's someone who can't place their pin right or takes forever to come out, typically.


----------



## Steve4991 (Jul 21, 2015)

Disgusted Driver said:


> F the ratings. Pick up the 2's and 3's for amusement. They are usually fine during the day, these are probably the folks who are asshat drunks.


I find my ratings go down as my surges go up. I drive a lot of intoxicated far distances with a 2.8X surge. I get whacked when they see the amount on the credit card....But I'm OK with that.....


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

itsablackmarket said:


> I think 4.8-4.7 are the worst to your ratings. 4.6-4.5 are short rides. 4.4 and lower it's someone who can't place their pin right or takes forever to come out, typically.


yeah you have a point , picked up a few 4.6 and 4.7 pax and they dont talk much but everything else they are actually good , however woke up just now to a 1 day 4.5 and i didnt drive for a few days before this early morning. i find if they dont talk much or on the way to work they give 4's not 5;s


----------



## Full time DJ (Jun 14, 2015)

I can't figure the rating system out or why people do what they do. My car is immaculate, I have it done two or three times a week, I'm friendly and well dressed and I've seen myself go from a 4.97 to a 4.79 in a day, then back up to a 4.9. I pay no attention. I give good service to everyone and keep on keeping on.


----------



## alln (Jun 16, 2015)

Emp9 said:


> yeah you have a point , picked up a few 4.6 and 4.7 pax and they dont talk much but everything else they are actually good , however woke up just now to a 1 day 4.5 and i didnt drive for a few days before this early morning. i find if they dont talk much or on the way to work they give 4's not 5;s


I didn't drive from last 4 days and today after few rides 1 day rating shows 4


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

Full time DJ said:


> I can't figure the rating system out or why people do what they do. My car is immaculate, I have it done two or three times a week, I'm friendly and well dressed and I've seen myself go from a 4.97 to a 4.79 in a day, then back up to a 4.9. I pay no attention. I give good service to everyone and keep on keeping on.


 part of it is there is no pleasing some of this generation, nothing is impressive. you can pull up in a new porsche cayene and give a $3 ride after ubers cut and get a 4. the other part is pax not realizing a 4 is failing. if you get two ratings and 1 is a 4 and 1 is a 5 , guess what you are 4.5 and fired. lol


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

Full time DJ said:


> I can't figure the rating system out or why people do what they do. My car is immaculate, I have it done two or three times a week, I'm friendly and well dressed and I've seen myself go from a 4.97 to a 4.79 in a day, then back up to a 4.9. I pay no attention. I give good service to everyone and keep on keeping on.


It could be because you're a human. Every once in a while we're going to run into a human hating sociopath. Nothing you can do about it. Such people love Uber because it enables them.


----------



## UBERXHOUSTON (May 11, 2015)

alln said:


> Sometimes 5 are first time riders and they are worst, because they don't know how to rate


I agree, I have had a few 5*s myself and I always ask. Is this your fisrt time using UBER ? and the answer so far has been 100% yes. At this point I explain to them about the rating system and tell them that at the end of the trip I will show them how it works so at the end of trip I show them how they will be rated by me the Driver and I give them 5*s , and that they will have the same option on their APP to give me a rating score.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

UBERXHOUSTON said:


> I agree, I have had a few 5*s myself and I always ask. Is this your fisrt time using UBER ? and the answer so far has been 100% yes. At this point I explain to them about the rating system and tell them that at the end of the trip I will show them how it works so at the end of trip I show them how they will be rated by me the Driver and I give them 5*s , and that they will have the same option on their APP to give me a rating score.


I do the same each time I see a new rider with 5 stars. I tell them:
1. Always text/call driver with name of place/location you are at to increase accuracy of pickup
2. Only call when ready and make sure you call driver to a good pickup location where you can see and flag him
3. Rating system is double edged sword. Give a driver a 4 and you just pushed him 1 step into deactivation. Get less than 5 stars for things like inaccurate pin/address, making driver wait, eating in car, trashing car etc... And you risk being picked up for having rated low.

Usually this is a very positive walk through and I am more than 99% sure it generates very high ratings and educates new riders.


----------



## alln (Jun 16, 2015)

UBERXHOUSTON said:


> I agree, I have had a few 5*s myself and I always ask. Is this your fisrt time using UBER ? and the answer so far has been 100% yes. At this point I explain to them about the rating system and tell them that at the end of the trip I will show them how it works so at the end of trip I show them how they will be rated by me the Driver and I give them 5*s , and that they will have the same option on their APP to give me a rating score.


Why Uber don't educate passengers about their ratings system


----------



## jetboatjohnny (Jan 21, 2015)

I don't worry about ratings probably cuz all my locals out here usually rate me 5. ALWAYS check rating for new riders and explain the ratings system and ask them if they have any questions about Uber. New riders can be a bit nervous about Uber so it helps to make them feel comfortable.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

Emp9 said:


> its true but ill say 4.8 is fine for a rider. 4.7 are so so , and 4.6 and under are very short rides or just bad pax.


How hard is it for pax to get 5 stars they don't nothing but sit there


----------

